
A Modern Space Cadet (2012) - whitepoplar
https://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/10/a-modern-space-cadet/
======
eesmith
Since it wasn't obvious to me (I thought it was more space related, eg,
Heinlein's "Space Cadet") - the term here refers to the Space Cadet Keyboard.

